# Joe Paterno dies at 85



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Paterno died Sunday at a State College, Pa., hospital, suffering in his final days from lung cancer, broken bones and the fallout of a horrific scandal that not only cost him his job, but also his trademark vigor and a portion of his good name. He was 85 years old.
http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/news?slug=dw-wetzel_joe_paterno_obituary_012212

It's sad you can't find a story about this without them throwing in the scandal. Joe Pa was one of the best coach's ever.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

My kids and I just got back from the stadium a little bit ago. We walked down with hundreds of people. I always feared this would happen as soon as he no longer had football. He will be dearly missed by all of us here in State College and Pennsylvania as a whole.

R.I.P. JoePa...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah man I truely think football was his rock.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

He was one of the best. Bummer.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

He was a great and fantastic football coach but his legacy should and will be forever tainted over how he (mis)handled Sandusky and what happened to those poor innocent boys.

I used to respect Joe Pa so much but the damage he allowed to happen to those kids is unforgivable. 

It's a sad day for his family but I'm more concerned about the families and people that Sandusky was allowed to destroy under Paterno's watch.​


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have zero sympathy for Paterno and whats left of his legacy. There are few things in life that you cannot forgive a person for, what he did (or failed to do) was disgusting and horrible. Gee, his legacy will never be the same. How about the victims of Jerry Sandusky, do you think they will ever be the same? ESPN has completely disguted my allowing all sorts of heart felt things to be said about Paterno on their network. The fact that they are glorifying a man like Paterno really shows where our priorities are at in America.


----------

